# This Is Apple's Next iPhone



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

> You are looking at Apple's next iPhone. It was found lost in a bar in Redwood City, camouflaged to look like an iPhone 3GS. We got it. We disassembled it. It's the real thing, and here are all the details.


http://gizmodo.com/5520164/this-is-apples-next-iphone



> It has been reported lost
> Apple-connected John Gruber-from Daring Fireball-says that Apple has indeed lost a prototype iPhone and they want it back:


I bet the person who lost it is HOT water about now.










.


----------



## burntreality (Jul 30, 2008)

Saying they are in HOT water is a huge understatement lol. I would so hate to be them....


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

burntreality said:


> Saying they are in HOT water is a huge understatement lol. I would so hate to be them....


Filters would not allow what I wanted to say....

.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I think I prefer the look of the current/older iPhone...


----------



## burntreality (Jul 30, 2008)

Can you guys imagine the atmosphere right now at Apple headquarters?


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Can you imagine Steve Jobs, flames are shooting out of his ears and mouth, not to mention other orifices, making the Iceland volcanic eruption look small in comparison.

A bad day at Apple headquarters.

.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Well, the phone could have also been "leaked" to steer attention away from the Droids out there. Doing this gets people clamoring over the iPhone again, the way Apple wants it.

Just something else to think about.

Otherwise, given how secretive Apple tends to be about this kind of stuff, I can't imagine someone taking a *prototype* to a *bar* unless the person is trying to impress a potential mate for later on that night...  LOL

Peace...


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Looks much better to me, though I would take the Nexus 1 or Incredible light years before an inferior iProduct...


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Gizmodo paid $10,000 for the lost iPhone

http://www.edibleapple.com/gizmodo-paid-10000-for-lost-iphone-4g/


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Mumbodog said:


> Gizmodo paid $10,000 for the lost iPhone
> 
> http://www.edibleapple.com/gizmodo-paid-10000-for-lost-iphone-4g/


...I wonder if thats the same price Steve intends to charge for everyone , once its released to market


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Gizmodo's Editor Jason Chen is served a search warrant, computers seized.

http://gizmodo.com/5524843/police-seize-jason-chens-computers

http://www.businessinsider.com/meet-the-man-that-busted-gizmodos-editor-2010-4

.

.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Mumbodog said:


> Gizmodo's Editor Jason Chen is served a search warrant, computers seized.
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/5524843/police-seize-jason-chens-computers
> 
> ...


Ridiculous! It was returned and the journalist did their job...

Reason 1,000,027 why not to buy an iProduct for me.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Update on the iPhone crime:
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-20003615-37.html

The best part:

San Mateo County prosecutors are defending the search of a Gizmodo.com editor's home and seizure of his computers that were part of a criminal investigation into an iPhone prototype lost by an Apple employee.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Gizmodo's Brian Lams email to Steve Jobs.

http://www.networkworld.com/community/node/61295



> "Hey Steve, this email chain is off the record on my side.
> 
> I understand the position you're in, and I want to help, but it conflicts with my own responsibilities to give the phone back without any confirmation that its real, from apple, officially.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

tomdkat said:


> Well, the phone could have also been "leaked" to steer attention away from the Droids out there. Doing this gets people clamoring over the iPhone again, the way Apple wants it.


Winner-winner, chicken dinner!


----------

